# What are your fleshing tools?



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I need to purchase some "real" fleshing tools. I have been getting by, but I know there is an easier way! I have a few trapping catologs and have done research concering the different fleshing tools offered. But, I have not asked anyone "What works best for you?" Pictures of your tools along with a description would be extreamly helpfull. Thanks in advance for your reply,

Dan


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well since i really dont have any myself i will just tell ya what i used over at joes. he has a hardwood beam for fleshing that was hinged at the base so you could lean it into you for fleshing. im not sure of the size. alos used a 2 handle fleshing knife. it looked a lot like the NECKER #600 FLESHING KNIFE and very well could have been it. other than a tail puller and some skinning knives thats all i used. i will say when mounting or setting up your beam for fleshing make sure its at a comfortable height and position. at first i was leaning it to far into me and was leaning over while fleshing. didnt take long for the back to get sore. after that i kept it up higher and had no problem. hes a link to the snare shop that has some pics of the fleshing knife i was talking about. over this summer i will be doing some ordering myself to get ready for next year.

http://www.snareshop.com/cgi-bin/snareshop/catalog.html?cat=Fur Handling


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

wild bill thanks for the link I'll be checking that out.

I do have a cheep 2 handle fleshing knife but it came so dull. Is it supposed to be that way or does it need to be sharpened. If so, what do you use to sharpen it.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

you really dont want it very sharp or you will tear the hide. one side should be sharper and the other dull. lots of elbow grease when fleshing..


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a Necker 600 and a couple of elcheapo fleshing knives from Gander Mountain, tail stripper, tail splitter and a hardwood fleshing beam from Tim Caven, Joe R. said He has a Necker 600 as well, infact he is coming over to give me a few pointers on fleshing and boarding critters tomarrow. I am learning as well, always sold in the green in the past. Wild Bill and I could learn together:lol: Honda XR I have a video titled "After The Catch" by Matt Jones. It shows the skinning, fleshing and boarding of all the fur bearing critters. Your welcome to barrow it if your ever in my area. Same goes for you Wild Bill, it's well worth watching.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

frostbite, your not to far from me ya know. from what little i know i sure learned a lot from joe. he makes it look easy. what time is he heading out there. i will be up that way at gander mountain tomorrow. it would be fun watching another newby put up fur. then i would know how bad i looked.:lol:


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Wildbill,
He is stopping by around 4:00, you are more than welcome to stop over. I'll send ya a private message with directions.:bloos:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Well I had a nice long post typed out for this, but it vanished into cyber space. Basically I use a hardwood beam that is about 5 ft. long probably 5.5" wide. I have mine mouted at the floor on a hinge so I can lean it up out of the way when not in use. Also I use a Necker 600 fleshing knife. On the Necker knife you can sharpen half of it so it is razor sharp and leave the other half so it is fairly shap. Use the razor edge for the really tough spots and the other side probably 95% of the time. Generally I only use the sharp side on beaver and ****. **** you start behind the ears and go to the shoulders then it can be pushed off with the dull side of the knife. Beaver the main area that need shaving is from the back hips through the tail section. You may have to start the beaver behind the ears as well. All depends on the size of the beaver.

Joe


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Dan: you still working in Onaway,I have a beam that I don't use anymore if you need it send me a PM. Jim


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Jim,

Thanks for the fleshing board! It will work out beautifully, I'm sure. Also thanks for spending some time showing my some of your tricks of the trade. I look foward to seeing you again. Take care,

Dan


----------

